# Lubion on nat cycle



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Im really hoping that someone can help.

I'm on my 6th round of ivf and getting a bit confused and flustered by it all.

I get a normal 28-30 day cycle, my af has come early on ivf rounds so I started taking lubion

Do you think I need lubion on a natural FET, would this harm my cycle?

Thanks


----------



## Rosie11 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi Wishing15

I too am doing a natural FET and have been prescribed Lubion as well as Cyclogest. Think I am to take it after ET. So no, don't think it will affect your natural cycle, as I believe most are 'natural' only up until ET after which it is preferable to give progesterone support.

Good luck x


----------

